# ROTP Late appplication with GED



## Tuna (19 Feb 2012)

I am wondering what teh community thinks about this one. 
Is it possible to apply for ROTP in March because I need to wait until I am 18 to get a GED, or would I have to wait until the next year? Does it depend on the trade?  would it be possible to apply in the fall even though I will not yet have my GED? (I have talked to the recruiter and he assured me that it is possible to apply with a GED)


----------



## HeavyD (19 Feb 2012)

The ROTP application deadline was January 15th.

You can try for it next year - and in the meantime, do as much as you can to better yourself for the competition.

Spend time volunteering, playing sports, and trying to get leadership experience under your belt. The process is very competitive,  and everything you can do to make yourself more desirable is obviously beneficial to you.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Feb 2012)

You can apply with a GED but you need high marks, and depending on your on the occupations you want don't be surprised if you are told you need to take a specific course(s) afterwards.


----------



## Tuna (27 Feb 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You can apply with a GED but you need high marks, and depending on your on the occupations you want don't be surprised if you are told you need to take a specific course(s) afterwards.



I would still need to do the prep courses if I had high marks?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Feb 2012)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I would still need to do the prep courses if I had high marks?



What prep courses?  Are you refering to this statement?



			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You can apply with a GED but you need high marks, and depending on your on the occupations you want don't be surprised if you are told you need to take a specific course(s) afterwards.



What I was getting at is if you apply for something quite technical or has very specific education requirements like Med Tech, or ACISS something like that, you may need to do additional courses beyond your GED.  Each occupation has an entry standards matrix for entrance requirments including specific education requirements  (if you go to your local CFRC they should be able to provide you this).


----------



## 2010newbie (27 Feb 2012)

In my interview a couple years ago, I was told that you can apply ROTP with a GED but that you aren't eligible for RMC, only civilian university.

I also had taken some university courses in the basics (physics, math, english).


----------

